
Show HN: MTR.CSS – Hong Kong MTR Station Colors as CSS Variables - mtrcss
https://metrocolor.live?bug_fixed
======
danielhughes
Here's a little background on the color choices for those who aren't from Hong
Kong

[https://yp.scmp.com/news/features/article/104875/why-are-
hon...](https://yp.scmp.com/news/features/article/104875/why-are-hong-
kong’s-mtr-stations-different-colours-central-red-reason)

